# 69 gto clone



## pmihelis (Jan 3, 2016)

Any info on the windows/pillar/door? I have a tempest and would like to know if the doors and windows are all the same. I'm looking to remove the pillars and add molding for the "open" window look. I'd like to remove the vent window too. I know the front door glass needs to be replaced. But what about the rear glass? can I keep it? Is it the same? Should I buy doors instead? Had corvettes all my life. First a-body. Thanks!


----------

